# Racine Asian Carp



## I Fish (Sep 24, 2008)

Saw a pic today of a 45lb Asian carp snagged at Racine about a month ago. 








.


----------



## Sauger Seeker (Sep 11, 2014)

*There have been at least 7 caught (snagged) there in the last two months.*


----------



## I Fish (Sep 24, 2008)

Sauger Seeker said:


> *There have been at least 7 caught (snagged) there in the last two months.*


They aren't going to do a damn thing about them are they?


----------



## guppygill (May 8, 2004)

Uhh, what do you want them to do? They have infested the Miss River and her tribs, and the lower ohio, once they are in, that's it. Just keeping them from waters they are not in is the only thing can be done.


----------



## I Fish (Sep 24, 2008)

guppygill said:


> Uhh, what do you want them to do?


Well, let see. How about an electric fence, oh, I don't know, maybe 10 years ago and several locks and dams down river? It may not be too late to save the rest of the river, but, why start now? They haven't done anything yet.

It won't be long and they'll be everywhere, literally. I wonder if ducks and geese carry the eggs? That means once they travel up the Scioto, they'll be coming to the Central Ohio lakes, too.


----------



## Fisherman 3234 (Sep 8, 2008)

This is the main reason why it is so important to protect big mature Flatheads and Blues on the Ohio river from commercial fishing and pay lakes. Both cats can and will eat silver and big head Asian carp of considerable size, and may be the best natural defense, because as previously stated the feds are really dropping the ball on this.


----------



## guppygill (May 8, 2004)

It's been years since they have been in the miss. , and all the bull crap meetings on shutting down the canal from the miss to the great lakes, it is all about power and money, businesses do not want the canal shut down, only an electric fence is all that is there. some idiot is going to put a couple over that fence. I think the best thing is something biological out there has to kill em.


----------



## I Fish (Sep 24, 2008)

guppygill said:


> I think the best thing is something biological out there has to kill em.


Funny you should say that. I was thinking last night, if they had poisoned every waterway they were in in the beginning, they may have got them. I'm sure nobody would have done it, but they may as well killed all the fish and restocked them then, as it seems the Asian Carp are going to do it anyway. Seriously though, if an electric fence will keep them out of the Great Lakes, why didn't they try to stop them from infesting the entire Ohio River? You know they will now be in every tributary, and from there, I have no doubt they will end up in our lakes. There are no other fish that migrate from pool to pool for survival so there is no reason a fence couldn't have been put up at the first or second dam up from the Mississippi. In conjunction with a hydro, it would practically be free to operate.

It's almost like they want this to happen. Nothing else really explains the lack of action.


----------



## guppygill (May 8, 2004)

Just like all invasives, from the crap in Lake Erie (ruffes, gobies, and zebras), to the purple loofestrife plants, and the emerald bores, there is nothing they do until it is too late. It is almost like they turn a blind eye until it is too late.


----------



## chadwimc (Jun 27, 2007)

The guy from Kentucky Afield claims they are good eating. He "...would give them two thumbs up if he could..."


----------



## whodeynati (Mar 12, 2012)

chadwimc said:


> He "...would give them two thumbs up if he could..."


Hahah! That just made my day, possibly week!


----------



## chadwimc (Jun 27, 2007)

I'm gonna try eating one. If they're small, I'll just whop 'em on the rocks and pitch them. I want one big enough to fillet.


----------



## Cattin' Around (Apr 27, 2010)

chadwimc said:


> I'm gonna try eating one. If they're small, I'll just whop 'em on the rocks and pitch them. I want one big enough to fillet.


Those things are good eating, once you get past the y bones. There's a place down in Western KY that processes 'em and sends 'em back to Asia for sale. In any event, politicians never care about issues like this. The Great Lakes are a multi billion dollar fishing industry. If that doesn't spur action, the Ohio River won't. As someone who has seen the effects of Asian Carp up close, trust me when I say they hammer an ecosystem.


----------



## Sauger Seeker (Sep 11, 2014)

I Fish said:


> They aren't going to do a damn thing about them are they?


 There's not much "they" can do about it now, the Asian Carp are here. WV and KY own most of the OH river, so don't expect Ohio DOW to do anything.
It's a bit unethical (and maybe not legal), but my advice is to smash their head with a rock if you catch one and throw it back in the river. Not sure what a wildlife officer would say about that, but the other fish would enjoy a tasty meal. Let the catfish gorge on them.


----------



## nitsud (May 22, 2010)

That's actually what odnr recommends. Not that it'll make any difference.


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

Heres a 42 lber from Greenup a couple years ago, so they ARE out there


----------

